# Wet/Dry Vac suggestion



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Setting my workshop, any suggestion on Wet/Dry Vac for dust collection in under $200?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I am using a vac for dust because that is what I have. picked one up for $5. You can get a HF dust collector for under $200 If you have the room. If not just pick up 10 to 20 gal vac that has good cfm


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

For under $200 I would get a big Ridgid. I love mine and it works very well. I started out using drywall bags for collection because they are so good at getting the fine dust, but I recently switched to those $25 Cleanstream filters. The bags get expensive after awhile, so the larger investment up front has saved me a lot of money. They don't gum up and are very tough with a high level of filtration. I just take mine out and blow it out everytime I dump the thing and it looks like new again. That being said, I have the HF DC too and if you can get a dedicated DC, this one can be had for $140 with a coupon from Wood Mag.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Mind you, a wet / dry vac should be PART of your dust collection solution. I can go a LONG way to keeping your shop clean, but will do very little to keeping your shop air clean... 

For under $200.00 I would grab...

Ridgid WD1851 RIDGID 16-Gallon Wet/Dry Vac. $149.00 and a Ridgid VF6000 5-Layer Allergen Filter (HEPA rated) for $29.97. Take some scrap ply, a steel or heavy plastic drum, and build a Thien separator for it... Best money you can spend IMHO...


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

dbhost said:


> Mind you, a wet / dry vac should be PART of your dust collection solution. I can go a LONG way to keeping your shop clean, but will do very little to keeping your shop air clean...
> 
> For under $200.00 I would grab...
> 
> Ridgid WD1851 RIDGID 16-Gallon Wet/Dry Vac. $149.00 and a Ridgid VF6000 5-Layer Allergen Filter (HEPA rated) for $29.97. Take some scrap ply, a steel or heavy plastic drum, and build a Thien separator for it... Best money you can spend IMHO...


Got ridgid one, can also use on car, nice!

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

